# Intellectual Property Crime (IP Crime)-NESPIN Franklin



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Intellectual Property Crime (IP Crime)
May 2, 2012
New England State Police Information Network (NESPIN) 
Franklin, MA

As a response to the serious threat of Intellectual Property (IP) crime, NW3C and the National Association of Attorneys General (NAAG) are providing training to state and local law enforcement in the area of IP crime.

This 1-day training is intended for investigators and prosecutors. The course uses a mix of lecture, discussion, and interactive exercises.

Students are provided with a state-specific workbook that will include statutes that may be applied to IP crimes, sample organizational documents for IP investigations, and other useful resources for IP investigations and prosecutions. Attendees are also provided with two resource CDs: one for law enforcement and one that can be used by the general public. These CDs contain information useful to investigators and prosecutors working on cases that involve intellectual property violations.

Flyer and Registration information available at the below link:

https://extranet.riss.net/public/7d8a152f-6033-45da-ba1f-80e240ce29ce


----------

